# Persuading pyro



## Larkin (Mar 18, 2007)

I have decided to get a fantisy army and so has Magnis the problem is that pyromanic tendencies is not sure if he wants one. So i want some help in persuading him that fantisy is good.


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Meh, I just aren't that fond of the models. I mean, with a few notable exceptions, i really like most of the 40k ones, but Warhammer FB models just don't appeal to me much.

If I was going to play, though, it would probably be with Skaven or Lizardmen. Lizardmen 'cos they have alright models and they remind me of Tyranids. Skaven 'cos they have some pretty nice models too, and I really like the whole crazy feel to them.

So if you have any advice on those two, or if you know either of them have an impending re-release, please tell me. Thanks.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

well, in the end its your choice, but i like the WHF rules better then 40k, and some of the models are awesome. just play a few games and then decide.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Both Lizardmen and Skaven are cool armies with fairly strong rules sets. Lizardmen have more variety, and Skaven have a little more shooting. It's a toss up on which is better when considering models/conversion opps/rules/overall gameplay.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I prefer fantasy to 40k, the rules are more complex and restricting to a realistic level which means you don't get some snotty nosed kid put 10 helblasters in 1000pts. It also means you tend to get a mature/experienced opponent and therefore a better game.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

WOW larkin you managed to do what i couldn't:victory:


----------



## Larkin (Mar 18, 2007)

I will be getting high elves because they were just rereleased and they rock asside from toughness 3. Plus they are packed with elf goodness. mmmmmmmm magic.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

Their also low in nutritional value


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

and have a big dragon its like 7" long!!!!!!!!! :shok::shok:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Never choose an army without a worthy centerpiece! ((Even if it sucks in-game))


----------

